# Claw trimming



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you file or clip? What brands do you use


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have yet to do Zoe's nails so I'm curious to see what everyone uses. She had them clipped at the vet 3 weeks ago but she's got some rather impressive talons already. So I'm looking to buy something this weekend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

WDJ issue that just arrived has an article on what to use and how to use them. 

Recommend scissor-type clippers vs guiltonine and dremmel tool.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

I use the Miller's Forge nail clippers.
Amazon.com: Millers Forge Stainless Steel Dog Nail Clipper, Plier Style: Pet Supplies

Inexpensive to buy on Amazon (but not Petco... I think Petco charges $20 for them! Eep!) and sharp. They cut through my 110+ lber's nails very easily. They are quiet, too. I can get his nails done in just a few minutes with this clipper. I am interested in getting a Dremmel sometime in the future, though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I use Millers Forge as well, they're very well made and worth the price. I clip multiple dogs nails, both small and large and they've held up extremely well

This is the one I have, slightly different than below

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forge-Nail-Clip-Large/dp/B004QJYZ52/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1394215317&sr=1-2[/ame]


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I use a dremel on my dog's nails. I can get it a LOT closer than I can with clippers as I'm terrified I'll quick him. It gives me a heart attack if they yelp when I'm doing them. I usually let my husband man the dremel and I man the treats. Works great and only takes a few minutes to do all 4 feet with both of us doing it.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My dog reacts much better to the dremel than clipppers. Also you can round them off so they don't accidently scratch you.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have Safari nail clippers. 



 (they are a few bucks cheaper on Chewy if anyone orders their food there too)
I do little chunks at a time on each nail because I am also paranoid about quicking her. She doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I dremel: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

If it's been awhile and the nails are long, I'll clip the tips first.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I love grinding, and I wish I'd bought it decades ago, lol. The smell is kind of gross, but it's so much easier with those thick GSD nails that resist the snip and are too dark in color to see where the quick is.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried one of those stupid drill things advertised for pets on TV...not a dremel. It was too bulky and he did not like how it just wiggled and vibrated his toe. I may try a dremel. I bet they are more powerful than the waste of money I tried He sits really well now but I hate trimming the dark nails so I never get them as short as they should be.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

SiegersMom said:


> I tried one of those stupid drill things advertised for pets on TV...not a dremel. It was too bulky and he did not like how it just wiggled and vibrated his toe. I may try a dremel. I bet they are more powerful than the waste of money I tried He sits really well now but I hate trimming the dark nails so I never get them as short as they should be.


I tried one of those this morning and she screamed bloody murder when I got it anywhere near her. She's sitting in her crate and doesn't want to come to me right now. I think I'll just have to take her in for nail trims...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jim18611865 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just bought a battery operated Dremel. It is great. My only problem is he cannot stand the front paws being touched. Back paws took less than two minutes. The front paws was a 5 minute battle that I didn't win. Are there any restraining devices that won't hurt him? What would a groomer do for such a dog?

My Kyle is 10 but I have only had him one year. I am going to give him longer road walks until I can find an answer to the front paw problem. 
Is this an issue that needs it's own thread?
Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jim, did you read the article I posted above? She talks about desensitizing your dog to the tool, which could also include the paws being touched at all. 

Cassidy was horrible about nail trims, she'd yank her paw away if you even touched it, but following DoberDawn's method I was able to use the dremel after about a week of work. My husband has a big industrial dremel for work but I got tired of asking him to get it for me (if you saw the state of our garage you'd understand!), and went out and bought my own Minimite cordless model. When I brought it home he took one look at it and laughed. He said "she'll never let you touch her with that thing", but I proved him wrong. 

I started by having her lay down and then roll on her side and relax, then added some leg and paw touches without actually grabbing at the paw. I talked to her gently in a calm tone of voice, and I'd even sing silly songs to her. From there I picked up a paw briefly, or just pinched a nail between my fingers with the tool nearby, then I'd turn it on but leave it on the floor. I really didn't take that long. The instructions say to just attempt one nail the first time you use it, but she was okay with that so I just kept going and did all four feet.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

I prefer the guillotine type clippers. I don't know what brand they are right off. As long as they're sharp, I've always had good luck with them. I used the scissor type on my ferrets, didn't like it then, haven't tried it on my dogs. I too, purchased the paw grinder thing (as seen on TV ) years ago. it was on clearance at a store. Glad I didn't pay full price for it. Doesnt work at all..


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw a stupid episode of 60 minutes... There were people using a dremel during pedicures. The idiot paparazzi raided the salon and accused them of using woodworking tools on feet?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I dremel and will never go back! I have a small cordless that is great for one dog. I always do it on the same place on the deck so my feet can hang off the edge and Beau is so used to it that when I tell him "down" in that spot, he rolls to his side for me . We also take that time to give a thorough paw and belly inspection.


----------



## jim18611865 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom,

Yes, I desensitized him. I had it for 2 weeks and touched up one or two back claws without restraint or muzzle. He didn't care. Then I went for the whole thing on Saturday. Previous owner did warn me about the front paws. I am sure it is arthritis related. The vet pointed out how swollen the finger joints were. You can't even dry off his front paws. Being a rescue he may have had previous injuries we just don't know about. 

But, the Dremel is nice and easy if you follow the advice on here. There was a nice youtube video explaining all of the desensitizing. 

I may ask the vet what to do.
Thanks


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I use a plyers-type. A sharp one. My Aussies used to lay on the floor and didn't care at all. Oh how convenient. The shepherd sits and my husband holds him. My sheltie literally screams and almost goes into a seizure (rescued at age 5). She gets muzzled, the husband holds her, and she is learning to calm down and it will be OK. Someone must have butchered her often.


----------

